# Afternoon/Evening Goose Hunts



## kkelly (Apr 19, 2008)

Just curious what some of your guys' experience has been with evening hunts. I can't go out this Sunday morning so I figured I'd give it a try and get setup around 4. Have you guys had any luck shooting this late in the day during the early season?

Any ideas or help would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## benelliguyusa85 (Sep 3, 2008)

evening can be great! As long as you are hunting the x it desnt really matter if its morning or evening in my opinion.


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

The Birds Ive been watching the last few weeks seem to be less consistent in the evening. Every morning they hit the exact same spot in the same field but in the evening they may be in one of two or three different locations. Dont know why but I think it may have something to do with the ground starting to dry on the few dry evenings we've had lately. Good luck sunday


----------



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

My groups three best early season hunts have been in the evening. We had 45 bird, 35 bird, and 30 bird limits filled durring the last two early seasons and all of them were in the evening.


----------

